# Highly Bored at the moment...can someone recommend a book?



## Silver Hawk (Oct 16, 2004)

Being 17, lazy and sleepy with nothing better to do but the continous pile of homework, I was wondering if someone were to recommend a book to me. I absolutely love Robin Hobb and George RR Martin. There incredible fantasy authors, though sadly, I have read all their books already....  

I really don't know what other books to read. I've read a lot by Stephen King, and one of David Eddings (though I will never touch a book by Eddings again, cause he's plain horrible) Books by Raymond E. Fiest, Lord Of The Rings By Tolkien (who hasn't read those; great books), and etc...so give me a shout if I am completely oblivious to a book you've read.


----------



## Rob (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm just reading Kurt Vonnegut's The Sirens of Titan, about two thirds the way through. I read somewhere it was awful. I'm loving it, can't put it down.

Omni


----------



## River1034 (Oct 16, 2004)

Steinbeck, Hemingway, Fitzgerald, Tolstoy, James A. Moore. Richard Laymon. Peter Straub, Derek Hansen (Sole survivor is the most notable for me by Hansen) Dean Koontz, The list goes on and on, have fun my friend.
-RIver.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 16, 2004)

Ever read anything by Ray Bradbury? He is an awesome writer although complex his most complex book is "Something wicked this way comes" so I would read the other books that he has written to get a feel of his style. He also wrote "Fahrenheit 451" which is his most famous book I would have to say.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Oct 17, 2004)

River1034 said:
			
		

> Steinbeck, Hemingway, Fitzgerald, Tolstoy, James A. Moore. Richard Laymon. Peter Straub, Derek Hansen (Sole survivor is the most notable for me by Hansen) Dean Koontz, The list goes on and on, have fun my friend.
> -RIver.



This is the second time I've seen you speak highly of Richard Layman. That just makes me cringe.

I've read about 5 of his books, and I just don't think he stands up in the company you've just put him.

He is good at what he does, but there's a lot of blood, and not as much story, at least that's what I think.


----------



## Capulet (Oct 17, 2004)

Sounds like you're into fantasy.  I'd recommend either Wizard War by H. Cook (a truly epic story rich with character and plot development), or the book of swords series by ummmm, what's his name, saberhagen?  close enough.   It's nothing super incredible writing style-wise, but the story's catchy and some of the ideas are novel. (no pun intended)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Oct 18, 2004)

They all sound good. Now where did I place my pen and paper? Must copy some unread authors down!


----------



## D4rk_3|f (Oct 18, 2004)

Terry Goodkind - "The wizards first rule"
RA SAlvatore - "The Dark Elf Triology"
Eric van lustbader


----------



## D4rk_3|f (Oct 18, 2004)

oh oh before i 4get.....Get yourself any book by David Gemmel.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Oct 19, 2004)

D4rk_3|f said:
			
		

> oh oh before i 4get.....Get yourself any book by David Gemmel.



David Gemmel is excellent. I read "Legend", and I was hooked. Great pace, great heroic fantasy. "Wolf in Shadows" is another good one of his, as are the other Jon Shannow books, but they have the feeling of being a response to Stephen King's Dark Tower books.


----------



## D4rk_3|f (Oct 19, 2004)

also try books by Terry brooks.....


----------



## brockDXD (Oct 20, 2004)

I love Richard Laymon books, they are written in a very easy to read manner, and they make you want to read it from begininning to end in one sitting. I can see what you mean though, i mean they seem like 'Goosebumps' books with sex scenes. A Night in the Lonesome October was compelling though and i rate it as one of my fav horrors.

I recommend reading Odd Thomas by Dean Koontz if you haven't already. I was touched by it, nearly cried at the end. Anything by Peter Straub is usually a good read, like Floating Dragon and the Black House (with S.King). 

While we are in this thread, can anyone throw out some names of some other great horror writers/books. I go through phases of reading the same author for months at a time. I think i need a change.


----------



## petrel} (Oct 20, 2004)

Barbara Hambly's triad: The Ladies of Madrigyn
					The Witches of Wenshar
					The Dark Hand of Magic

The  descriptive writing in these books is superb, although, sometimes it gets a little repetitive when she descibes the two main characters. The storyline is excellent and you can identify with the characters: did some one say they're not real?

I know that Hambly has written alot of the Star Trek books, but I haven't read them(and probably won't: TV or movie spawned stuff usually is not the best reading material) so I can't say anything about them.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Oct 20, 2004)

brockDXD said:
			
		

> While we are in this thread, can anyone throw out some names of some other great horror writers/books. I go through phases of reading the same author for months at a time. I think i need a change.



The really sad thing is that there isn't a lot of good horror out there. The genre is basically dominated by Stephen King, Dean Koontz and a lot of ordinary stuff. There's an Australian woman named Kim Wilkins, who is supposed to be reasonably good, but I've never read anything of hers.

John Saul is also pretty good, but after a while the similarities between his books become tiresome. I read a book called The Store, but Bentley Campbell, and I sort of enjoyed it, but it wasn't groundbreaking by any sense of the imagination.


----------



## Farror (Oct 20, 2004)

Robert Jordan anyone? Also, perhaps Raymond E. Feist.


----------



## Shadeslayer (Oct 22, 2004)

I love Robert Jordan, Farror! Though my good friend, Silver Hawk here, doesn't have patience with him, since Jordan puts too much discription in each of his paragraph and sentences. 

To Silver Hawk: For the millionth time, Jake! I recommend Sanctuary by Lynn Abbey! Gurrh! Oh well, see you.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry, Shade, but I'm too worn out reading Jordan. Tolkien was a long killer, but I made it in the end and enjoyed his books. But having to go through a even more descriptive writing in Jordan's books makes me even ill sometimes; not to mention overly impatient. But, I'll admit, they were good books if you have a complex mind for one like The Wheel Of Times. Obviously, my mind isn't that complex in description. But I do read books to the extreme. Yeesh, you guys who have never met me should see my room.


----------



## Farror (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll admit that with Jordan's books I employed the noble art of skimming.

Another series I just thought of are "The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the UnBeliever", by Stephen R. Donaldson.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Oct 23, 2004)

Farror said:
			
		

> Another series I just thought of are "The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the UnBeliever", by Stephen R. Donaldson.



This was a really good idea done well, but I was really disappointed wiht the end of Book 5, and couldn't force myself to go on to the last one. But Thomas is such an annoying character!


----------



## Shaun1138 (Oct 23, 2004)

Kurt Vonnegut's  slaughterhouse 5..... a really good book


----------



## D4rk_3|f (Oct 23, 2004)

he does get monotnous atllie. Will agree with you on that one


----------



## Rob (Oct 23, 2004)

I first read Donaldson's Thomas Covenant books some years ago, and thoroughly enjoyed them. I came back to them a couple of years ago and enjoyed them just as much the second time around. I see he's got a new Covenant book out, or due out, The Runes of the Earth, based around Linden Avery.

I've just finished Vonnegut's Sirens of Titan, and thought it was brilliant.

Omni


----------



## Balgair (Oct 27, 2004)

I just finished Alice Borchardt's Wolf Series.  The first one is called The Silver Wolf and although she is Anne Rice's sister, the have a very different style.  Not a big Anne Rice fan but I love her sister's stuff.  She also has a series out about Guenniveir (spelling is wrong I am sure) that is nothing like anything I have ever read about the King Arthur era.


----------



## JRStark (Nov 2, 2004)

*good reads*

I've read all of Fiests books, and for the longest time, his were the only books i wanted to read.  I'd reccomend The Dark Tower series by Steven King, also JK Rowling has wriiten some of the best books I've ever read.  At first mention of reading Harry Potter books I cringed, but once into the series they get very dark.  Also the fifth book in the series weighs in at 860 pages, hard to call that a childrens book.
If you're still having trouble, ol' man Fiest himself wrote this brief essay on reading new authors.  it's worth a read!
http://www.shoalcreek.com/feist/alienwin.htm


----------



## Shadeslayer (Nov 2, 2004)

Silver Hawks already read Harry Potter... and he told me that it was okay. I agree with him. It itsn't the best, besides, the Harry Potter books aren't as deep and meaninful as real fantasy books are by way better authors.

Robin Hobb
George RR Martin
Dan Brown
JRR Tolkien

These four authors are a better example in literacy. (I'd say Robert Jordan, but most of you seem to dislike him)


----------

